# Set ups with braid



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

What kind/lb of braid you guys like going with? I've been usin 20lb power pro. Is there a better option?

My mainly topwater rig I prefer mono or is that a mistake?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

20# powerpro superslick/crazy alberto/6 feet or so 20# trilene big game clear mono/loop knot to lure
Use the search feature as well and you will find many threads with answers to these questions and reasons people like certain lines.
I have no reason to change it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Right on thanks man! That's what I'm runnin. So loop knot instead of Palomar, more action?


----------



## Specrat (Apr 23, 2013)

*Power Pro Super 8*

I just changed from Power Pro to Power Pro Super 8. What a upgrade!


----------



## dargel136skooter (Feb 22, 2013)

suffix 832 with 20# trilene big game mono leader, blood knot for braid/mono and x2 on the loop knot for the lure


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Suffix 832 with 25lb flouro leader tied with an albright.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

20lb power pro slick with 20" 25lb Seagaur Flouro leader tied with a uni-uni knot.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I prefer 30# cuz it doesnt dig into itself quite as bad. 20#-25# flouro leader.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Suffix #30 lb with topshot of flouro leader


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Suffix 30 lbs with a top shot of flouro leader.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

20 lb fins wind tamer


----------



## RedXRunner (Dec 21, 2009)

Suffix 832 20lb with a leader


----------

